# die on someone



## matteo moon sword

Hi.
An American friend of mine said yesterday: "Hey man, don't die on me!"
The context was : I am studying a lot, I hope to see you tomorrow, if I have time..." HEy promise: don't die on me!

I can't figure out why he used this construction with "on".
Is it used for other expression?

What does it mean?


Thank you very much

MMM


----------



## Andre Balian

matteo moon sword said:


> Hi.
> An American friend of mine said yesterday: "Hey man, don't die on me!"
> The context was : I am studying a lot, I hope to see you tomorrow, if I have time..." HEy promise: don't die on me!
> 
> I can't figure out why he used this construction with "on".
> Is it used for other expression?
> 
> What does it mean?
> 
> 
> Thank you very much
> 
> MMM



Wow, good question Matteo.  This is a strange idiomatic expression.  _On_ in this case expresses a selfish interest.  

Se la sente spesso nei film.  
Per esempio, una persona sta per morire (di solito da un incidente, o e' stata sparata, ecc...), e qualcuno dice "don't die on me", significando "non voglio che tu muoia".  Forse segue "ho bisogno di ti, ti amo, ecc...  Quindi e' un po' egoista.  

Probabilmente pensava che tu studiassi troppo, tipo gli studi ti uccidono, ma non morire, vorrei vederti domani.    Un po' drammatico.  

The only other _on _expression that comes to mind is to _count on_, which I believe is the same in italian.  

Spero di avertela spiegato abbastanza bene.


----------



## Carthusian cat

Forse allora è come il nostro riflessivo enfatico, tipo:
_Non mi morire_
_Non mi fare errori all'esame_
_Non mi arrivare in ritardo, eh?!_


----------



## Welpa

matteo moon sword said:


> Hi.
> have time..." HEy promise: don't die on me!



As Andre said, this phrase is used often by Holywood, but not so often in real life, so it was used for dramatic effect.

Personally, I always thought that here "on me" was essentially short for "on my shift/on my watch", which again is used figuratively. But there are other phrases which use "on me", like "don't hang up on me" or "don't tell on me" wich could be related.

Also, there is "go down on me" , which is slightly naughty but the "on" here means something different, I think.


----------



## matteo moon sword

Great CC! That is were I wanted to get! I thought , I had the suspect that could mean the italian "Non mi morire". Have we got any clarification by natives? Please!
Our (italian) "non mi svenire/bere troppo/ti deprimere, etc." are used when we emphasize that we are particularly caring about that someone. Example: "Coraggio, prendi la mira e fai centro!Non mi sbagliare proprio ora eh!" Meaning: "Hey, don't mess it all up right now! Aim well and give me a bull strike! *Do that for me!*(we have done a lot, we practised a lot, do that for me and for you, because I care about you and your well being, satisfaction , happiness, etc...)

Having said this, do you have the "mi" riflessivo enfatico (as Carthusian C said) in English?

If not, how would you translate Carthusian C's examples?

Thank you very much

MMS, PHIL,OF Lang, UKC, England


Carthusian cat said:


> Forse allora è come il nostro riflessivo enfatico, tipo:
> _Non mi morire_
> _Non mi fare errori all'esame_
> _Non mi arrivare in ritardo, eh?!_


----------



## ElaineG

I think the reflexive is a good solution here.

In CC's third example, we can again use "on me",  "Don't be late on me!" (Colloquial of course).

The second is tougher, I would rather say for me and saying it positively: "Ace that exam for me."


----------



## TrentinaNE

In fact, "on me" seems to occur almost ways in a negative context:  "Don't be late on me again!"  "You're not going to poop out on me, are you?"  It personalizes the "offense", perhaps inducing more guilt or attention in the recipient.   

Elisabetta


----------



## Jenniwren

It's probably worth knowing that this is quite an American way of talking. I don't think it is used so much here in England.


----------



## runningman

Have *Don't die on me!* and *Don't you go dying on me! *the same meaning?


----------



## TimLA

runningman said:


> Have
> *Don't die on me!*
> and
> *Don't you go dying on me!*
> the same meaning?


 
Sì


----------



## Flaviano Martello

The idea that this "on me/him/her etc." can correspond to an Italian reflexive is as far as I know, exactly right. 

This construction has been called the "ethical dative" because there is something like it in Latin. The idea is that the person in question is strongly affected by the action, but is not actually the direct object. 

But unlike in Latin, in English the "on X" construction always implies that X is _adversely _affected by the action, in which case it is sometimes called a "malefactive" construction.

My girlfriend freaked out on me. = My girlfriend freaked out, and I was strongly (and badly) affected by this.

My girlfriend laughed on me.  =  Very odd! Could only mean that she laughed, and that it was the wrong thing to do at the time, and that there were negative consequences for me. 

If the other party (X) is affected positively, you have to use "for me/him/her etc." as was pointed out.

My girlfriend laughed for me.  = She laughed and it helped me somehow; I needed for her to laugh at that moment and she did it.


----------



## V132

Ciao a tutti , prima che i moderatori mi chiudano il post vorrei spiegare che ho già visto tutti i precedenti threads sul verbo "die on" abbinato a her/me...e così via...e anche i vari significati di "go off". Vorrei avere però una conferma su questa frase, se possibile...
*Context*: Vietnam war. Un gruppo di afroamericani viene mandato in guerra. Dopo un pò di tempo le mogli che li attendono a casa vengono a sapere che alcuni di loro sono dati per dispersi e altri sono morti sul campo. Una delle donne dice:

"I just can't belive Roger's dead. Roger *wouldn't just go off and die on me*"
"Honey, Roger didn't die on _you_," Autherine snarled. "He died on Uncle Sam. He died fighting for some white man." 
 

La mia traduzione:

"Non voglio credere che Roger sia morto. Roger *se la prendeva appena e non mi sarebbe morto*."
"Tesoro, Roger non _ti_ è morto," ringhiò Autherine."E' morto allo zio Sam. E' morto combattendo per un bianco." 

Ho letto su WR che die on è un riflessivo...e non so se però la mia traduzione in questo contesto suona..
Grazie mille


----------



## Teerex51

Mmmhh...dura da rendere in italiano senza sacrificare qualcosa.

"Non posso credere che Roger sia morto. Non me l'avrebbe mai fatta di andarsi a far ammazzare."
"Tesoro, Roger non "ti" è morto"  ringhiò Autherine."E' morto per lo zio Sam. E' morto combattendo per i bianchi"


----------



## V132

Grande Teerex  riesci sempre a rende _fluent_ ogni rompicapo 
Bravo, mi piace 
Grazie mille


----------



## Zamm

> "Non posso credere che Roger sia morto. Non me l'avrebbe mai fatta di andare a farsi ammazzare."
> 
> "Tesoro, Roger non è morto per te."  ringhiò Autherine. "È morto per lo zio Sam. È morto combattendo per i bianchi. "



Io la preferirei così.


----------



## Teerex51

C'è una sottile differenza. To _die *on* someone_ non è la stessa cosa di _to die *for* someone._ 

Il sacrificio cui accennavo sopra è il dover rendere la frase come ho fatto (con il "ti" tra virgolette) ma non poter fare altrettanto per tradurre "to die *on* Uncle Sam".


----------



## V132

Sul libro che to leggendo il "ti" è in corsivo...quindi evidenziato in qualche modo


----------



## Zamm

Teerex51 said:


> C'è una sottile differenza. To _die *on* someone_ non è la stessa cosa di _to die *for* someone._
> 
> Il sacrificio cui accennavo sopra è il dover rendere la frase come ho fatto (con il "ti" tra virgolette) ma non poter fare altrettanto per tradurre "to die *on* Uncle Sam".



Colgo la differenza, ma mentre tutto sommato il "morirmi" mi pare usato - per quanto decisamente "moderno" e tendente al colloquiale (quindi non usabile in ogni contesto) - il "morirti" mi pare "inventato" (non in uso).
Quindi preferisco perdere una parte di senso, ma adoperare una struttura corretta nella traduzione.

Oppure, mi viene in mente ora, si potrebbe cambiare la prima frase, tipo "non può essermi morto" di modo che la risposta "non è morto a te", per quanto scorretta guadagni un senso in quanto "specchio" molto esatto della prima affermazione - insomma deve esserci una relazione più stretta fra le due frasi, per permettere che la seconda utilizzi una struttura tutto sommato "scorretta".

Mi sa che ogni tanto qualcosa rimane lost in translation...


----------



## V132

Ciao Zamm, hai ragione...talvolta la nostra lingua non rende giustizia...io a questo punto aggiungerei qualcosa e direi "Non ci posso credere. Roger non può esser_mi _morto."...e a questo punto la risposta dell'altra avrebbe senso...


----------



## Teerex51

Così gira senz'altro meglio!


----------



## V132

meno male


----------



## Astropolyp

_Roger non "ti" è morto_ non ha molto senso in italiano. A me pare necessaria una traduzione più libera, che mantenga il senso dell'originale senza perdere in agilità. Qualcosa tipo:

_Roger non sarebbe mai andato a farsi ammazzare, non mi avrebbe mai abbandonata.
"Tesoro, Roger non ti ha abbandonata,
" ringhiò Autherine. "È morto/Ha dato la vita per lo Zio Sam. È morto combattendo per i bianchi"._


----------



## london calling

Astropolyp said:


> _Roger non "ti" è morto_ non ha molto senso in italiano. A me pare necessaria una traduzione più libera, che mantenga il senso dell'originale senza perdere in agilità. Qualcosa tipo:
> 
> _Roger non sarebbe mai andato a farsi ammazzare, non mi avrebbe mai abbandonata._
> _"Tesoro, Roger non ti ha abbandonata,_
> _" ringhiò Autherine. "È morto/Ha dato la vita per lo Zio Sam. È morto combattendo per i bianchi"._


Permettete, anche se sono inglese (in Italia però da quasi 30 anni?).Qui nel Profondo Sud si usa, per esempio sentirai dire:

_mi è morto il gatto!_ 

Ma è forse più per enfatizzare il fatto che il gatto era tuo - la frase qui è diversa.

Comunque, volevo dire questo. Ovviamente, la tua traduzione sopra rende il senso dell'inglese, ma non traduce il cosiddetto registro. La frase originale non è scritta in un bell'inglese "pulito"; tu l'hai reso invece in un italiano da manuale. Preferisco quindi l'ultimo suggerimento di elsor.

Succede anche con il doppiaggio dei film (anche se di meno adesso, devo ammetterlo).


----------



## Astropolyp

Ciao london calling. "Mi è morto il gatto" e altre frasi del genere sono comuni in tutta Italia. Nel contesto di questo thread una costruzione del genere però non mi convince molto. 

Visto che "ti è morto" in pratica significa semplicemente "è morto", dire "non ti è morto" nega l'evidenza del decesso e virgolettare il "ti" (in teoria una soluzione ragionevole) rende il tutto un po' artificioso.


----------



## london calling

Astropolyp said:


> Ciao london calling. "Mi è morto il gatto" e altre frasi del genere sono comuni in tutta Italia. Nel contesto di questo thread una costruzione del genere però non mi convince molto. L'ho detto, infatti, che la frase qui è diversa!
> 
> Visto che "ti è morto" in pratica significa semplicemente "è morto", dire "non ti è morto" nega l'evidenza del decesso e virgolettare il "ti" (in teoria una soluzione ragionevole) rende il tutto un po' artificioso.


Quello che non mi convince è il registro: tu traduci una frase in inglese poco "pulita" (opssai un tantino "sgrammaticata") con una frase in un italiano perfetto. E' come per il doppiaggio dei vecchi film americani: parlano un inglese da far rizzare i capelli, eppure la traduzione in italiano sembra uscita da un libro, sembrano usciti dall'equivalente italiano dell'Università di Oxford: la traduzione rende l'idea senz'altro, ma non rispecchia il registro e diventa quindi del tutto artificiosa (a me viene da ridere quando sento quelle traduzioni).

Non so se mi spiego...... Non dico che la tua traduzione non renda l'idea, dico che il registro non è quello giusto.


----------



## MStraf

Son perfettamente in accordo con la nostra london_calling, eccetto per questo:



london calling said:


> ...  vecchi film americani: parlano un inglese da far rizzare i capelli, ...


Dipende dal film  A volte certi ceffi da Far West parlavano un inglese fin troppo ricercato (al contrario dei piu' recenti "politically correct" dove se non metti i sottotitoli non capisci nulla, tipo "Deadwood") E anche certi film inglese non scherzano (la prima volta che ho visto "Billy Elliot" ho capito meno dell'americano "Boyz'n the wood") 
Ma sul doppiaggio, concordo in pieno


----------



## london calling

Quando dico "vecchi film", intendo quei film degli anni 30, 40 o 50. Non hai idea cosa significa sentire Jimmy Cagney parlare come il maggiordomo del re d'Italia (dico per dire)...... E' da voltastomaco! 

In un precedente post avevo detto che il doppiaggio era migliorato (forse perchè i traduttori sono tutti iscritti a WR....).


----------



## Astropolyp

Il mio era solo un esempio, un'idea per far capire cosa intendevo per traduzione libera del testo, london calling. Capisco quello che dici riguardo al registro e hai sicuramente ragione, ma al momento non sono riuscito a trovare una soluzione migliore.


----------



## MStraf

london calling said:


> Quando dico "vecchi film", intendo quei film degli anni 30, 40 o 50.


In _Stagecoach _(1939) the English of John Wayne is almost perfect (as well as his attire, never a speck of dust in his shirt...), we have to wait the '70s (_Chisum, El Dorado_) to hear him talking like a true Texan (nothing against Texans, of course)
As I said, it _depends _on the movie, I would not generalize.

Personally, I _cringe_ to hear the New York accent of the Woody Allen movies dubbed in Milanese accent. Actually, I hate dubbed movies, generally speaking.

PS Are we a little Off Topic here? Oh well...  Tomorrow I'll think of some way... after all, tomorrow  is another day!


----------



## ToWhomItMayConcern

MStraf said:


> PS Are we a little Off Topic here?



Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn 




MStraf said:


> Oh well...  Tomorrow I'll think of some way... after all, tomorrow  is another day!


----------

